

Show HN: I was frustrated with programming interviews, so I made this. - paf31
http://www.initialround.com

======
rpwilcox
First thing: You /about page currently asks you to log in. It would be cool if
you didn't have to do that.

Beyond that, it looks interesting, especially if you can (or do) use some sort
of Fuzzing tool: messing with the inputted code to make sure that the tests
now fail.

I think I understand, but also a page that talks about how this is different
from things like Codility would be awesome. (I think I see that this uses TDD
and judges the quality of the _tests_, where as Codility judges the quality of
the code(??)).

------
tluyben2
Nice. Any plans to add more languages?

~~~
paf31
Thanks. Yes, the decision to add a language right now is pretty much governed
by its popularity and the ease with which I can sandbox it. Any requests? :)

